# Speakers for F10?



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

I was wondering when speakers for the new '11 5 by BSW would be coming out. I have the standard set of speakers on my car since I didn't want to spend like $7k on other stuff just to get BMW's premium sound. Also, if it's going to be a while, are there any recommendations for a better sound system? Like speakers and amps or something?


----------

